# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بقچه ای خوندن فصل ها نه کتاب

## L3Ili.m

سلام
اول از همه یه خسته نباشید ویژه بگم به بچه هایی که شب و روز جون میکنن و تو فروم حاشیه درست میکنند مخصوصا این چندوقت..
خب برم سر اصل مطلب..
میدونم بقچه ای خوندن کتابا ب نظرتون حماقت محضه(نظر خودمم همینه ینی تجربه کردم واقعا)اما ب نظرتون اینکه فصل ها رو بقچه ای بخونیم هم کار اشتباهیه؟؟اینکه وقتی یه درس رو شروع کردیم کللن تا فصلش رو تموم نکردیم نریم سراغ کتاب دیگه..البته تست و مرور اون فصل سرجاشه
من فک میکنم اینطوری خیلی بهتر باشه واسم چون اونطوری واقعا سر هیچ کتابی تمرکز ندارم و استرس دارم,ینی یه فصل رو که بستی قشنگ خیالت راحته دیگه..
تقریبا از نیمسال دوم شروع کردم و دست و پا شکسته جلو اومدم..
ممنون میشم نظرات شما رو هم بدونم..

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلام
> اول از همه یه خسته نباشید ویژه بگم به بچه هایی که شب و روز جون میکنن و تو فروم حاشیه درست میکنند مخصوصا این چندوقت..
> خب برم سر اصل مطلب..
> میدونم بقچه ای خوندن کتابا ب نظرتون حماقت محضه(نظر خودمم همینه ینی تجربه کردم واقعا)اما ب نظرتون اینکه فصل ها رو بقچه ای بخونیم هم کار اشتباهیه؟؟اینکه وقتی یه درس رو شروع کردیم کللن تا فصلش رو تموم نکردیم نریم سراغ کتاب دیگه..البته تست و مرور اون فصل سرجاشه
> من فک میکنم اینطوری خیلی بهتر باشه واسم چون اونطوری واقعا سر هیچ کتابی تمرکز ندارم و استرس دارم,ینی یه فصل رو که بستی قشنگ خیالت راحته دیگه..
> تقریبا از نیمسال دوم شروع کردم و دست و پا شکسته جلو اومدم..
> ممنون میشم نظرات شما رو هم بدونم..


بنظرم آدم اونطور ک حال میکنه باید بخونه من یه دوستی داشتم که پزشکی تهران قبول شد میگفت من از مدرسه میرم خونه میبینم که فاز چه درسی دارم همونو میگیرم تا شب تهشو در میارم البته شما خودتم یه مدت اینطوری بخونی بعد راه میفتی حسابی و دگ همه مدلی میتونی بخونی

----------


## MehranWilson

اینطور خوندن پس باید فصول اسونی هم در نظر بگیری چون مثلا حرکت شناسی و دینامیک به مرور باید یاد بگیری یا مثلا اغازیانو قارچها و شارش اینا نمیشه همه چیزشون رو توی یه روز یاد بگیری :Yahoo (100): و در نهایت دیگه اصلا و ابدا چیزایی مثل تاریخ ادبیات و لفت و اینا کار یکی دو روز نیستن ... ولی در مورد درسای اختصاصی اگه راحتی همینجوری بخون

----------


## L3Ili.m

> بنظرم آدم اونطور ک حال میکنه باید بخونه من یه دوستی داشتم که پزشکی تهران قبول شد میگفت من از مدرسه میرم خونه میبینم که فاز چه درسی دارم همونو میگیرم تا شب تهشو در میارم البته شما خودتم یه مدت اینطوری بخونی بعد راه میفتی حسابی و دگ همه مدلی میتونی بخونی


نه آخه من اصلا حذفیات ندارم و یجورایی تازه شروع کردم و خب همه ی اینا بهم استرس میده..زمانم کمه متاسفانه,جوریکه من مجبور شدم فقط ۲۴ روز واسه جمع بندی بذارم..ینی مشکل راه نیفتادن نیست واقعا

----------


## L3Ili.m

> اینطور خوندن پس باید فصول اسونی هم در نظر بگیری چون مثلا حرکت شناسی و دینامیک به مرور باید یاد بگیری یا مثلا اغازیانو قارچها و شارش اینا نمیشه همه چیزشون رو توی یه روز یاد بگیریو در نهایت دیگه اصلا و ابدا چیزایی مثل تاریخ ادبیات و لفت و اینا کار یکی دو روز نیستن ... ولی در مورد درسای اختصاصی اگه راحتی همینجوری بخون


حرکت و دینامیک که اصلا حرفشو نزن که حالم ازش بهم میخوره..چندبار خوندم نصف و نیمه ول کردم,ولی خداروشکر فیزیکم خوبه،داداشم دبیر فیزیکه(خداییش حتی یه مسیله فیزیکم واسم حل نکرده حاصل دست رنج خودمه :Yahoo (105): )
والا خودم نگا کردم فقط تو چندتا فصل سخت ب مشکل میخورم که زیاد مهم نیست..
اوووف دیونه شدم فک کنم فکر احمقانه ای کردم :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## MehranWilson

> حرکت و دینامیک که اصلا حرفشو نزن که حالم ازش بهم میخوره..چندبار خوندم نصف و نیمه ول کردم,ولی خداروشکر فیزیکم خوبه،داداشم دبیر فیزیکه(خداییش حتی یه مسیله فیزیکم واسم حل نکرده حاصل دست رنج خودمه)
> والا خودم نگا کردم فقط تو چندتا فصل سخت ب مشکل میخورم که زیاد مهم نیست..
> اوووف دیونه شدم فک کنم فکر احمقانه ای کردم


 چیزی که اروم اروم پخته بشه دیر سرد میشه

----------


## L3Ili.m

> چیزی که اروم اروم پخته بشه دیر سرد میشه


شما احتمالا از اولش خوب خوندی و جلو اومدی,من تقریبا تازه شروع کردم و استرس کلل تمرکزمو بهم ریخته..نمیشه با خیال راحت و آسوده خوند تازه معلومم نیست ۹۹ چی بشه

----------


## MehranWilson

> شما احتمالا از اولش خوب خوندی و جلو اومدی,من تقریبا تازه شروع کردم و استرس کلل تمرکزمو بهم ریخته..نمیشه با خیال راحت و آسوده خوند تازه معلومم نیست ۹۹ چی بشه


 :Yahoo (4):  نه باوا منم تازه یه 3-4 روزه شروعیدم

----------


## L3Ili.m

> نه باوا منم تازه یه 3-4 روزه شروعیدم


استرس ندارید؟؟!! :Yahoo (114): 
حذفیات زیادی دارید یا پایه تون قویه حتما..من از بس استرس دارم گفتم کللن مجازی رو کنار بذارم همه خوندن و تموم کردن و از جمع بندی حرف میزنن بعد شما انقد خیالت راحته چرا؟؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> استرس ندارید؟؟!!
> حذفیات زیادی دارید یا پایه تون قویه حتما..من از بس استرس دارم گفتم کللن مجازی رو کنار بذارم همه خوندن و تموم کردن و از جمع بندی حرف میزنن بعد شما انقد خیالت راحته چرا؟؟


 :Yahoo (4):  برد با دروس عمومیه و میانگین 30-40 اختصاصی

----------


## L3Ili.m

> برد با دروس عمومیه و میانگین 30-40 اختصاصی


تا برد از نظر شما چی باشه..از نظر من برد فقط پزشکیه ینی جدیدن اینطور فک میکنم(البته واسه خودم)
بهرحال موفق باشید..منم برم عین آدم درسمو بخونم تا راههای میانبر جدید ب سرم نزده..

----------


## MehranWilson

> تا برد از نظر شما چی باشه..از نظر من برد فقط پزشکیه ینی جدیدن اینطور فک میکنم(البته واسه خودم)
> بهرحال موفق باشید..منم برم عین آدم درسمو بخونم تا راههای میانبر جدید ب سرم نزده..


هیچ اسانبری به موفقیت نمیرسونت واسه موفیت پله پله رفتن باالا درسته

----------


## Matin VT

درسته و میتونه جواب بده

----------


## MehranWilson

> درسته و میتونه جواب بده


چطوری و چگونه ؟ 
داداش اینجوری اصن با عقل جور در نمیاد مثلا شما میخوای یه فصل تقریبا سنگینی مثل گردش مواد رو بخونی خب مثلا روزی 17 ساعت میشینی میخونیش؟:-؟ پس دروس عمومی چی  ؟ 
تقسیم بندیت چجوری بوده ؟
تایم گذاریت روی هر درس چطور بوده؟!

----------


## Matin VT

> چطوری و چگونه ؟ 
> داداش اینجوری اصن با عقل جور در نمیاد مثلا شما میخوای یه فصل تقریبا سنگینی مثل گردش مواد رو بخونی خب مثلا روزی 17 ساعت میشینی میخونیش؟:-؟ پس دروس عمومی چی  ؟ 
> تقسیم بندیت چجوری بوده ؟
> تایم گذاریت روی هر درس چطور بوده؟!


برا من که دو روز وقت گرفت فکر کنم
فیلمای آرامفر+سه بار خوندن کتاب+دو بار درسنامه عمارلو
تست دریافت و الگو

----------


## MehranWilson

> برا من که دو روز وقت گرفت فکر کنم
> فیلمای آرامفر+سه بار خوندن کتاب+دو بار درسنامه عمارلو
> تست دریافت و الگو


 :Yahoo (4):  میشه بگی مثلا واسه کل نور هندسی که اینجوری میخوندی چقد وقت میزاشتی یا مثلا استو کیومتری کلا همه فصول از همه کتابای اختصاصی رو اینجوری میخوندی؟

----------


## fatima_nm

فیلم همایشش؟


> برا من که دو روز وقت گرفت فکر کنم
> فیلمای آرامفر+سه بار خوندن کتاب+دو بار درسنامه عمارلو
> تست دریافت و الگو

----------


## Matin VT

> فیلم همایشش؟


ونوس

----------


## fatima_nm

ونوس هم عادیشو داره هم ده ازمونشو هم همایشش (تو سالن بچه ها هستن)شما کدومو دیدی؟اخه من عادیشو دیدم خواستم همایششو بخرم


> ونوس

----------


## Matin VT

> ونوس هم عادیشو داره هم ده ازمونشو هم همایشش (تو سالن بچه ها هستن)شما کدومو دیدی؟اخه من عادیشو دیدم خواستم همایششو بخرم


سال دوم یسری فصلا عادیشو دیدم
گردش هم همینطور
عادی

----------

